# #4 Shot vs #6 Shot



## Fletch_W (Feb 3, 2012)

What makes #6 better in a 410, for hunting rabbits?


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Feb 3, 2012)

For sages i use #6 to #7, for swampers nothing but #4s!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 3, 2012)

Why is that? I know the shot is smaller, but does it get more spread? I thought spread was more a function of distance vs choke? I'm not an expert, clearly, just asking questions.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 3, 2012)

For me #6 gives you a better chance with the little .410 as there is about 150 #6 pellets vs about 95 #4s Thats with 3 inch shells.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 3, 2012)

Do any of yall reload your shells?


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 3, 2012)

This is what a person told me on another site, do yall agree or disagree?



> Yes, 4s are perfect. Go get em kid. And remember not to cry when that poor little rabbit is laying there with both back legs broken trying to claw his way to safety and you have to walk up and see him gasping for his last breath butt you are unable to do the right thing by him.




I take it to mean that I should use 6's, because I can't tell if he's being sarcastic or not.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 3, 2012)

The guys being a jerk.

Less pellets means more probability of crippling hits, requires being a better shot.

I'm not going to pass judgement on someones shooting ability over the net!


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Feb 4, 2012)

Seriously if your shot is on target it wont matter what kind of shot you you use, 4 shots are knock down loads they are way heavier! 6 shots are lighter and a rabbit will carry your load away with it so its best to be on the safe side and use a heavy load, the farther the shot the greater the spread, rabbits dont tend to come out in the open so this is another reason to use heavy loads!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't hunt with a 410, so I'm not sure on shot size. We use 7 1/2's in our 20 ga. Most of our shots are within 20 - 30 yards.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Feb 4, 2012)

I use a 410 and I am here to tell you. Only shoot 3" loads and atleast #6, I've had them run off with anything less. Ask "Jimmy" ! I've not tried #4's yet, but I am getting some today.


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 4, 2012)

Streetsweeper said:


> I've had them run off with anything less.



If they "run off" with anything less it is because you are "over reaching" your shot. Put down the sissy stick and man up.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 4, 2012)

My Dad got me a Mossberg .410 bolt action when I was boy. I knocked dozens of squirrels out of tree tops with #4s only to have half of them run off squacking. After much complaining from me he got a Winchester .410 double nothing ran away with that gun. Barrell length, choke, and loads all come into play when trying to get energy from a very light shotgun.

Again, I answered with what works for me, definitely shoot what works for you.



Carrying an over/under that weights less than 5 lbs makes the days alot more enjoyable for me.


----------



## lonesome dove (Feb 4, 2012)

6's in a .410
7 1/2's in a 20
8's in a 12


----------



## gtfisherman (Feb 4, 2012)

I believe in 6's in both 410 and 28 and a 20. If it's rabbits that's what I'm shooting and I don't hunt with a 12. Cept for turkeys... 

To me it's the perfect balance. And I saw 2 young men lay down their first ever rabbits Thursday with 410s and 6s. Neither one of them ran away with anything. THey rolled over dead at 15yds and one at 25yds. 

In a 20 I've reached out to 40yds to kill them.


----------



## canecutter1 (Feb 6, 2012)

I use 3 inch number 5's, its all about where you hit em and knowing your limitations. Figure a deer can run a heap further gut shot with a 180 grain bullet 300 Win mag than a shoulder shot with a 100 grain in 243


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 6, 2012)

canecutter1 said:


> I use 3 inch number 5's, its all about where you hit em and knowing your limitations. Figure a deer can run a heap further gut shot with a 180 grain bullet 300 Win mag than a shoulder shot with a 100 grain in 243



Well said! 

To the point of barrell length/choke /shell combo makes a difference lets see what everyone is shooting along with shot size.

Here goes;

26 inch/modified & improved full O&U/ 3 inch #6


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Feb 6, 2012)

I was shooting #6 shots yesterday hunting with Glenn and Kevin, and Blew a rabbit to smitherines!!!!!!! Shot of choice is all on you, you will learn as you go!


----------

